# talking to teen unbelievers



## Scott (Mar 27, 2006)

In my area there is a mall with an attached movie theater that has a large open area where teens congregate on weekend nights. 

At church some of us were thinking about how to approachAnyone have any recommendations on how to approach them? I have heard of different approaches, such as using a survey, but that does not sound that great to me.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 27, 2006)

With teens you have to approach them in honest and heart felt friendship. From my experience, nothing else works! You have to not be offended easily and know that you won't reach most of them, you are sort of looking for that ONE in the crowd that's had something knawing him for a long time. Often, the "weirdest" teen in a group is the one most open to Christ believe it or not!


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Often, the "weirdest" teen in a group is the one most open to Christ believe it or not!



 

Being a Christian teen i resent that!  

It does seem to be true in my dealings with unbelieving friends though. They "weird" ones are the ones that realize something is seriously wrong with their life. The "cool" kids are the ones that don't realize that they are dead in their tresspasses and sins. Though, a lot of my friends who are in the "popular" crowd have expressed how they have an "emptiness".

From a teens prospective, the most effective way to evangelize...

Don't try and be cool, don't try and act like you know whats cool because you probably dont! Just share the Gospel in a spirit of love! God doesn't expect anything more and the ones the Lord is calling don't either. I have seen more friends impacted by the simplicity of the cross than by clever methodologies. I would say the best method is that which clearly presents man in his sin and Jesus Christ in His glory. Refrences to Snoop Dogg or Eminem don't help relay that message any better and neither will witty phrase like "fo shizzle". As teens, we just need the simple Gospel presented to us like any other sinner!

That's just my


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, be yourself, but you need to have an honest desire to spend time with teens. Teens are very, VERY good at spotting a fake, or someone who just wants something out of them. I have worked with teens now for many years and my wife and I get very clse to the kids we work with out of a pure desire to do so. Some then ask us about ourselves and why we are the way we are, etc. This is when we share the gospel.


----------



## Puddleglum (Mar 27, 2006)

Ditto to Brandon & Adam . . . develop a genuine friendship with them, let them get to know you - once they know that you love them and that you're safe / someone they can trust, then they'll start talking to you and listening to what you say. 

I'm not sure how to do this with a group of teens hanging out at a mall . . .


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Yep, be yourself, but you need to have an honest desire to spend time with teens. Teens are very, VERY good at spotting a fake, or someone who just wants something out of them. I have worked with teens now for many years and my wife and I get very clse to the kids we work with out of a pure desire to do so. Some then ask us about ourselves and why we are the way we are, etc. This is when we share the gospel.




T
hat is so true. Having grown up in a non-Reformed church (not that Reformed churchs don't have people that do this and vice versa), it seemed like a lot of time youth pastors or youth leaders were simply looking to add numbers to their youth ministries. A lot of them had the attitude of, my youth group is going to be more cool than yours! The most effective people in ministry to teens are those who really care. No matter how "werid" or "uncool" you are, teens will respond to someone being interested in them.


----------

